# Shepton Mallet @ The Motorhome Show, Shepton Mallet



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show, Shepton Mallet in Shepton Mallet, Somerset starting 08/09/2016

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=826

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

More people's needed please for Shepton.


If you want electric please book it direct with LX Trix on. 01749 823162 tell them you want it on motorhome facts pitch also please me me know you have booked it.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Can we have some more of you coming to Shepton PLEASE I think this is usually the best show of the year
for bargains and the entertainment is FREE not like some other shows

We usually have at least 20 vans and have been known to have 60 so why have we only 4 of us this year so far!!!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE support our rallies or else there won't be any for 2017


Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We are looking forward to this show having enjoyed it in September in previous years.

  

ALSO it's near the retail outlet at Street and its shoe store.  Worth calling in after on the way over to Unity Farm to the follow-on rally there  Nice beaches, good cycling and fishing. 

Well worth doing Shepton and following up with Unity Farm.

It would be great to get more people joining us!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

philoaks has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

philoaks said:


> philoaks has just added their name to attend this rally


Hi Jacquie,

I've just booked with Camperex and confirmed my rally place. Unfortunately we can't make it until the Friday, hopefully, we will be arriving late morning. Many thanks, Phil

P.S. No electric required.


----------



## rustydexter (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rustydexter has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time for a few more of you to join us at Shepton Show


Jac


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

RobMD has just added their name to attend this rally

Just booked with Stone Leisure - tickets on way.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

im new to shows with the motorhome

we are thinking of shepton but would not be able to arrive till friday evening as we have a funeral Friday early afternoon

i met a couple of you at the western show a couple of weeks ago and we spoke about travelling to Portugal Feb / march next year

what i really wont to know is how would i book up through the group and what is the latest i could book

thanks in advance 

barry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry

All the instructions are on the rally page http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=826

Best to phone to book and tell them you want to park with motorhomefacts

The gate is manned 24hrs so arriving Friday evening is not a problem although if it is after dark they usually put you in a holding bay till the morning. If this happens please let me know so i'm not sitting there waiting for you to arrive, my mobile number is 0797 026 5683.

Another option is to pay on the gate and just ask them to point you in our direction but please let me know you are coming

Hope to see you there

Jacquie


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi jaquie

i am having difficulty logging on to the old site

could you please copy it and send it to me in a message

ta
barry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry

*CAMPING PRICES

From Thursday £44 Friday £39
Additional Adults are £7.50 Children under 18 are free

ENTERTAINMENT FREE

HOW TO BOOK

First put your name on our provisional list of attendees. Then go to the Website link in the rally listing. Follow the booking instructions and complete the online form,or Phone 08448000507 do not forget to put Motorhomefacts.com down as your club. Your membership number is at the top right hand corner of your MHF homepage. When you have completed and paid for your booking with the organisers please confirm your attendance on the MHF list from the link in the e-mail you received when you added your name provisionally. If for any reason you can not confirm yourself, send a PM to one of the rally marshals and they will do it for you.

ELECTRIC is available you have to book it yourself direct with LX Trix Ltd Please call 01749 823162 and tell them you want it on motorhomefacts pitch cost is £26. When you have booked electric please let LadyJ know

Please note there will be a £1 Rally Fee payable in cash to the MHF rally marshal on arrival.

*I can add you onto the rally list Barry if you would like me to

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming we have hard standing pitch in case its wet


Jacquie


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi jacquie

should get my A into gear and book tomorrow i tried getting my number from the home page but i cannot sign into it so cannot get a number

so not sure what to do i think i may just book it online would that work with out a membership number

will they email my tickets if i book online ?

please provisionally book me in for friday evening

do most people stay till monday morning

thanks in advance

barry and julie


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

You don't need your number, I just put my user name or any number will do .

Peter.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Barry just ring them in the morning although they may not be there now
and no they will not e.mail you your tickets they will prob leave them on the gate 
for you.

I will add you to the rally list.


Jacquie


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi jacquie


thanks for adding me to the list

barry


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

thanks for all the help

i have just booked 

i hope to be there around 6.30 to 7 pm friday evening


barry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still room for a few more


Jacquie


----------



## mollydog (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi J&J, Thanks for allowing us to rally with you at late notice, unfortunatly we had to leave while you were out and didn't get a chance to say goodbye. Hope you and the dogs enjoyed it, although the weather wasn't great.
Hope to see you again soon.
Chas & Carol


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Jac and John for organising Shepton again. We had a great time.
Didn't spend much but loved the company - it was really nice to meet up again and now at Unity looking forward to another great week


----------

